# How long does your bag last?



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

So folks, I'm just wondering how fast does your dog(s) finish their bag of kibbles. 
Specifically I want to know how long does it take to finish a bag of 30lb orijen lbp with approx. weight at 80lbs.
Pet store guys estimated my pup to finish 30 lbs in a month and half


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My dog, 75lb, goes through a 40lb bag of 450-kcal per cup food in about 6 weeks.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We don't feed Orijen. Used to, but Zira's tummy couldn't handle it.

Though, It seems to be the same.
Zira goes through 35lbs in a month. She has a hard time keeping weight since she has some digestive issues and she is VERY active, so she goes through the bag a bit faster then a normal, healthy dog of her age. (She eats almost double the recommended feeding each night) 4 cups once a day with some wet food mixed in and supplements.

Duke is on Taste of the Wild- Salmon... so far he's going a lot slower since he eats less of that. So he'll probably end up going through 30lbs in a month and 1-2 weeks. He eats 1.5 cups 2x a day.

Zira is 1 year and Duke is 2 years.

As a puppy, Zira went through her food a little faster.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A bag of orijen typically lasts Lucy at least 5 weeks. She's about 72 pounds and eats 3 cups per day.


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

My input won't help to much here but I feed earthborn to my 70 lbs Gsd and 50 lbs English mastiff and a 28 lbs bag last a little over two weeks.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Well there's a lot more that goes into this question....age and activity of dog, size considerations, how many calories per cup of the food (I see emoore listed that)...etc.

But to play along in a simple manner, we have 3 adult GSD's (4, 6, and 8 yrs old) and 1 malinois (19 mo). We feed two different kibbles, and go through approx 115 lbs of kibble a month. It might actually be a little more than that. I think we've been buying two 40 lb bags and one 35 lb bag...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs go through a 35 pound bag of 4Health Chicken and Rice Adult, in 3-4 days.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*NOT LONG ENOUGH!!!! LOL!*
I always figure....1 adult dog....1 35/40lb bag of food a month.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Msmart said:


> My input won't help to much here but I feed earthborn to my 70 lbs Gsd and 50 lbs English mastiff and a 28 lbs bag last a little over two weeks.


I would go broke! And then you just have to go clean it all up in the backyard. 

When I first read your post, I thought you wrote that you fed "earthworms" to your GSD...:crazy:

It's been a long week...:blush:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> *NOT LONG ENOUGH!!!! LOL!*
> I always figure....1 adult dog....1 35/40lb bag of food a month.


Lol! I have to agree with you there! I say that every time I go buy food for them! They eat better then I do!


----------

